# Mac Experiences at work



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 26, 2006)

I am at work right now (I sit at a help desk where people don't come, and when they do, they don't need help) and have to use a mac because the person I share the area with is on the pc, and I was posting a haiku using the post-it stickies widget thing, when it shut down the program.  It "quit unexpectedly."  Thought it was funny, what with their commercials about how Macs are impervious and all

I think both Macs and Windows are good at their respective things (restricting users vs letting users have control over their machines     jk)


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 26, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> I think both Macs and Windows are good at their respective things (restricting users vs letting users have control over their machines)


That line right there pretty much sumarizes my experiences with Macintosh .


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 26, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> .  It "quit unexpectedly."  Thought it was funny, what with their commercials about how Macs are impervious and all




The sticky program crashed, not the OS.   Over ~1 year I have had my "finder" which is incharge of prettymuch the whole GUI freak out once. Seems when your clock gets reset, you're mac will hate you forever...



> That line right there pretty much sumarizes my experiences with Macintosh .



How so?  

In OSX, I have all the control windows has plus more.. I have an actually *useful* terminal.  

OS X is just good at hiding options that may manage to kill the OS... such as logging in as root.. 

Microsoft has attempted to mimic Unix's user levels with Vista and has failed miserably. Its truely the only successful model of users atm..


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 26, 2006)

A summary is nicer then a story sometimes . Basically, I had to use G3's for my video editing class. They were more then enough to prove that Mac OSX is EXTREMELY efficient, and good for a limited amount of tasks. However, I feel like I can simply do more with a PC then a Mac. I can't exactly explain why, because I don't have too much experiences with Mac and you do lol.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 26, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> A summary is nicer then a story sometimes . Basically, I had to use G3's for my video editing class. They were more then enough to prove that Mac OSX is EXTREMELY efficient, and good for a limited amount of tasks. However, I feel like I can simply do more with a PC then a Mac. I can't exactly explain why, because I don't have too much experiences with Mac and you do lol.




I game.
I Video edit.
I photo edit.
I browse.
I e-mail.
I admin my servers remotely.
I play music.
I program.

What else is there?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 26, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> The sticky program crashed, not the OS.



i don't understand the wink.  do people wink when they are repeating what I am saying?

sorry, but clearly the OS didn't crash, I just found it funny that in about 15 minutes it does something my pc only does sometimes after I change the hardware and drivers aren't update, upgrading without purchasing a new comp is something I enjoy doing (other than ram) so that's why I like pc's for now

I'm saying Mac OSX is bad, or even worse than Windows, so don't get all in a huff about it


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 26, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> I game.
> I Video edit.
> I photo edit.
> I browse.
> ...



doing hardware changes....

my only issue with macs is hw, not sw

and don't tell me about how macs are better in a hardware sense, i'm talking about variety for different budgets and modability


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with you i_am_mustang_man, this simple chart shows why you'd get a mac/custom PC/ OEM PC
Mac- because it comes in a box, gauranteed boot up, and is ready for just about everything first boot. 
Custom PC- Because Microsoft makes sure that every piece of software has an XP version, because you can change just about every aspect of it hardware and software wise, because every little thing you do to the computer affects the final product, they can be a good problem-solving opportunity, and are generally fun.
OEM PC- ...No. 
And Macintosh has come along alot since it's inception a while back, now it can run most of the programs Windows can. If there's a program that won't run on it, Mac has you covered with another program in the same genre (Video editing program doesn't work? Download iLife).


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 26, 2006)

or you can get the best of both worlds:

windows xp on a macintel

or osx on a hackintosh.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 26, 2006)

I want OSX as another boot option, but my vid card isn't supported so I only get a res of 640x480, which isn't cool on a 20" lcd


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 26, 2006)

eh? i'm pretty sure osx86 supports most ati cards.
i could be wrong tho. 
i know for certain that it doesn't support anything nvidia.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 26, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> I want OSX as another boot option, but my vid card isn't supported so I only get a res of 640x480, which isn't cool on a 20" lcd




Then you're doing something wrong.. and I dont know if w1zz really wants os x86 hackintosh talk all over this board, so feel free to contact me on AIM and I'll help ya..

I run 1024x768 on prettymuch any videocard ive got to boot with osx86.

But yeah.. the only problem with a mac is changing the hardware..

But unlike a pc, you dont have to worry about drivers not getting along.. or randomly rebooting because of something messing with it, or frickin spyware..

which makes a mac the ultimate idiots pc, but it secretly has a LOT of power (Ask a server admin that runs an Xserve. Its frickin amazing.)


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jul 26, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Then you're doing something wrong.. and I dont know if w1zz really wants os x86 hackintosh talk all over this board, so feel free to contact me on AIM and I'll help ya..
> 
> I run 1024x768 on prettymuch any videocard ive got to boot with osx86.
> 
> ...


 maybe i'm fucking it up.... probably cuz i'm pretty n00bish about macs, or maybe it's n  bish due to the smiley face being everywhere hahahah

i'd love to talk about it! i'd be triple booting xp, vista beta2, and osx

i'd be pwntacular!

I understand the glories of mac's and give them respect, but they're not my cup of tea is all!


----------



## randomperson21 (Jul 26, 2006)

i was doin that tri boot for awhile, until i got raid. osx86 doesn't support raid as far as i know.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 26, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> maybe i'm fucking it up.... probably cuz i'm pretty n00bish about macs, or maybe it's n  bish due to the smiley face being everywhere hahahah
> 
> i'd love to talk about it! i'd be triple booting xp, vista beta2, and osx
> 
> ...




Go ahead an IM me: Dippyskoodlez on aim


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 26, 2006)

randomperson21 said:
			
		

> i was doin that tri boot for awhile, until i got raid. osx86 doesn't support raid as far as i know.




Well, the OS itself.. does, but hackintosh raid is another story


----------

